

Summertime Web Design for 100 Minutes a Week (#wywof) - tswicegood
http://whileyouwereonfacebook.com/

======
seancron
I'm in on this. I'm going to work on a personal website for this challenge.

I've tracked how I spend my time online using RescueTime, and it's amazing to
look at see how much time I could be using to work on my own projects, instead
of reading about other projects. 15 minutes per day would be a great step in
the right direction.

For me however, it's more like While You Were On Hacker News ;)

------
csytan
In my experience, one big block of time is worth more than the equivalent in
small blocks of time. Rarely do I find a task taking less than 15 minutes
(especially in design, which I'm admittedly weak at), and I usually can't get
into the "flow" at set times.

------
pook
This is a great idea.

It reminds me of daf yomi in studying talmud, "a page a day".

A page a day is barely a burden, yet in 3 years you can have thoroughly read
Misner's Gravitation, Programming Erlang 3 times over, and any number of grad-
level textbooks. In 1 year, you will have read a good-sized textbook at almost
no perceptible time cost, and with very high comprehension.

If he can give this a 43things style UI with publicly stated goals, integrate
it with book lists and codebase repos worked on, it could be amazing.

~~~
tswicegood
@pook Hope this means you're in…? I'm going to start on it for a redesign of
my site, but with one change. I'm doing 15 minutes a day (105 a week).

~~~
pook
I'm joining, definitely.

I just started my own similar project: One Month Codebase
[http://zipwith.blogspot.com/search/label/one%20month%20codeb...](http://zipwith.blogspot.com/search/label/one%20month%20codebase)

The idea for my project is to focus exclusively on a single codebase to study,
experiment with, and contribute to, each month. And write it up in such a way
that those who haven't yet gotten the courage to jump in, can try their own
hand at contributing to OSS.

------
tswicegood
I've started a Slinkset for this project as well. If you're participating, add
your blog posts and such to it: <http://wywof.slinkset.com/>

